# replace fuel tank 89 VW cabriolet



## pennnamebooks (Dec 28, 2008)

Trying to replace a tank and need some pointers. Do you drop the suspension? Can't search VW vortex search engine doesn't seem to work.


----------



## pennnamebooks (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, I droped the back suspension. Not too difficult. I wasn't thinking and I cut the vinyl fuel line from fuel filter to the front of the car. Anyone know where to get that part? Is it going to be tough to get?


----------

